# 42 yrs old and a newbie!



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi, just to intro myself, My name is Diana, Im 42 and have just started ivf.  Im one week on menogon which the doc has put up to double doze,..... owowowowo my poor bum is really sore.  I feel tired all the time and irritable but i am trying to keep myself busy.  Unfortunately the last year has been quite difficult as I had 2 miscarriages in week 7.  Thats why we decided to start ivf not to waste any more time.  The doc said that in a couple of days they will be taking the eggs so I dont think I have long to go.  Good luck to all you girls that are trying and keep a positive attitude and all will go well!


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

hi there and welcome to ff,im starting ivf in 9 days  come and join us on the ivf board,you can meet a cycle buddie so you dont have to go through your treatment alone. good luck with the treatment hun  
big big hug
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi diana and welcome to ff

Good luck with the IVF

Kate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF NTI
Just wanted to send you some  &  for this cycle, 
heres hoping you beyond the 7 week marker too 

There is a board here on FF for Ladies TTC over 40, I will give you the link, 
pop onto it and say hello, let us know how this cycle goes.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,163.0.html

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

HI Diana,
i just want to welcome you to FF and wish you all the best with your IVF treatment. i hope everything goes your way
Corrina


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you so much for making me feel so welcomed.  

I am a little new and dont know much about forums, I will try and pick it up quickly so that I dont make a fool of myself xixix.

I feel better today even though I still have to have 2 injections of menogon until thursday.  I wanted to ask the other ladies here if they also feel tired and washed out??  Could it also be that I have a very low red blood count (anemia)?  

I cant believe how much courage all of you have to try so many times for a baby.  To go through all that again and again, its amazing how much strength you find when you have to.        And I know that it will all be worth it when we hold our little angel in our arms, we will forget all of this.

Happy SPRING DAY TODAY FOR THOSE IN EUROPEAN AREAS!!  By the way I didn't mention that I am Greek and living in Greece!  I know that most of you ladies live in the UK
Anyway enough bla bla from me.... have a lovely day!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

NTI



> I am a little new and dont know much about forums, I will try and pick it up quickly so that I dont make a fool of myself xixix.


I was a Forum Virgin when I joined 13 months ago 
You will soon get the hang of it.
I would suggest saving the INDEX page to your Favorites and using it as a springboard to all the areas within the site. Any other help just give me a shout, 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ed (Mar 14, 2006)

welcome diana goodluck ivf in 9 days fab whising you lots of luck support and much happiness ED


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi to all again,

As my ivf preparation with Menogon etc did not have the proper results    we were unable to ec.  But tomorrow morning my DH and I are going to the doc as we are going to be doing an IUI.  Please all keep you fingers crossed that this method is going to work!!!!!!!!!!      I am going to have my Pregnyl injection tonight at 12midnight so that the folicles can let the eggs loose so that they can meet with the sperm tomorrow morning, hopefully the will fall in love hahahahaha!!

I am quite nervouse but hopeful.

Talk to tomorrow

Diana


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Diana, 
Sorry your IVF didn't go as planned but being able to go for IUI 2Moro is great news!   
Hope it all goes well for you and the little swimmers and your egg can make mad passionate love!! , and i really hope you get a , if you bob over to the iui board there are lots of ladies on the 2ww who I'm sure will support you,
Once again, "GOOD LUCK" for 2Moro, 

Love and Luck
Britta xxx


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Dear Britta 
Thanks so much for your support.  I did the IUI this morning.  It was a little painful as I have a enomioma (Like a growth) on the opeining of the womb and they couldnt get the catheter through.  Now I think is the most nerve wracking time 2ww!!    I wish you the best of luck for you too.  I know it is such a difficult time for us and its not the physical side thats difficult its the psychological, that is why this site is such a gem!!

    to all of you out there!

Diana


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi again Diana... 
Glad the IUI went OK, its making me nervous for my turn though!!
Hope you cope OK on your 2ww and take it easy, be kind to yourself!! Let us know how you get on!!
Love and Luck 
Britta xxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi diana 
hope all goes well for u glad to here the IUI went ok ,hope the pain has eases
take care steph


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for your replies and so sorry that I havent replied in awhile.

I am testing tomorrow and am going absolute crazy!  the wait was absolutely agonizing.  I was a bit of a   and tested twice at home but of course being early was BFN,  I have tried to be positive even after that.

I dont have any symptoms whatsoever no pains no aches no nausea nothing which of course makes me think that maybe its not such a good sign.  As I have been pg twice before but m/c both times I had sore bb and a metalic taste in the mouth.

Please give a little prayer for me that this time is my time and that I will be holding my baby in 9 months close to my heart, i want this so much this time.

I wish all of you the best.

luv
Diana


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi diana good luck for tomorrow

Kate xx


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

hi,

BFN FOR ME TODAY!  Very dissapointing i might say.  I suppose next month is an option and the next.  I am quite upset.

Good luck to all you other ladies trying I really wish you all the best.

Diana


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi diana sorry to hear the news but dont ever give up hope

Kate xxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

HI Diana sorry about your news. Before I started IVF I was also anaemic and always tired. If possible ask your doctor if he/she can help you with that as it also is important when trying to conceive I believe. Mine gave me iron tablets and levels all went up to normal. Good luck.


----------

